# The Research (awful name)



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

After a lot of thought Iv'e decided to give it a shot and try one myself.
This one will be one of my first tries, I personally never made a whole "adventure", so there is a slight chance that this one will break at the start, middle or end  If it wont work feel free to take the Idea itself (if its any good ).
If the text is unreadable please say so and ill try to rewrite it 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Incoming Radio Transmission --

Unknown: "Someone Pick up, please pick up this is urgent" he said breathing heavily 
Jack: "This is squad leader Jack Identify yourself, and tell us what happened." he spoke calmly, it could be heard that he didn't take the man seriously.
The man on the other side didn't respond and after a while he said.
Unknown: "Something is happening... the test subjects." he said in a scared and shaky voice.
"I think we've exposed them to much to this thing. I can hear their cries of pain, this is horrible."
Jack: In a serious voice Jack said "Identify yourself immediately!"
Unknown: No answer was heard, then after about half a minute the unknown man spoke again silently. One of them has broken through the door and the others went after him, this wasn't supposed to have happened, no human should be capable of it." he said and then taking a brake from his speech he took a deep breath and continued, "something very bad and unnatural is going on here" his voice cracked and jack could here the fear in it. "I'm junior Doctor Vladimir" suddenly remembering Jack's question he answered.
Jack: "Calm down now, it can't be real maybe it some kind of a trick. No man can brake through a steel door with his bare hands." he said.

Suddenly the sound of dozen legs was heard... Vladimir held his breath and then silence. Vladimir who barred himself in the lower lab room walked to the door silently, he heard Jacks voice from the radio "don't move! Stay where you are! That's an order!" but Vladimir continued he was always curious and his parents told him that he would get in trouble for it. he stopped near the door and peeped through the looking hole... he looked closely as much as the awful angle let him, trying to see as far as possible... a shadow passed quickly his line of sight, so quickly that he nearly didn't notice it. Quickly backing away from the door and reaching for the radio he said.

Vladimir: Jack, Jack, something is out there. I've seen someone, I think.
Jack: Hold it together ill send a squad to check it out.

Vladimir sat in the room thinking to himself, "why did I join this project, I should have stayed home." Then he heard Jack's voice coming out from the radio.

Jack: Vladimir, can you hear me?
Vladimir: Yes I can hear you.
Jack: I'm sending a team down there hold out a bit we will get you out and check out the situation.

Vladimir sat back in his chair; he thanked the gods, "this must be my lucky day, he said." Then he heard a distant roar coming from the somewhere, a chill ran down his spine, slowly he became more aware of his surroundings, the stable sound of a computer processor fan, the clock ticking on the wall, the water dropping from a not properly closed tap... He stood up and walked towards the tap to close it, the sound annoyed him, but with each step he took the water dropping became louder and stronger until he could not bear it anymore he fell on the ground grabbing his head when a searing pain passed through his skull, he heard voices everywhere and then in a mere moment they all stopped leaving him hanging with uncertainty.

A strong screeching came from the other side of the door like something was clawing it, something was crawling in the vent hole, Vladimir was frightened he thought he was going mad he quickly ran towards the radio...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Background:
Extorn is a world untouched by chaos or aliens; the planet itself reminds earth in the year 2008.
In the year 2040 an asteroid came down crushing in the planes of Xilon province near New Arber which was a small village.
The asteroid itself was transmitting a strong signal that could not be missed by any of the planets superpowers sensors.
Deciding to investigate the asteroid a science team was sent there, and after a deep and long search they made a startling discovery, some kind of space vessel and few mysterious artifacts.
Then it was decided to build a research center right on top of the old village, it was a huge facility stretching underground beneath the earth. 
The sole purpose of this facility was to research the artifacts and the spaceship in order to maybe understand the mechanism of building such spaceships.
After building the facility all of the items were put in it, the artifacts themselves were about to get claimed as useless until one of the sensors picked it's emitting some kind of a signal, after about a minute the sensor exploded.
With every day more and more scientists were heading to the facility to watch the spaceship and its components. One day after not being maintained properly the gate mechanism had broken and trapped all the people inside, it could have been overridden only from the outside.
In the same time this happened jack received the call.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Players:

The players are you, you can be anything in this one. From the lowly maintenance guy who trapped all the people by mistake to the test subjects themselves. 
I personally think good parts can be the subjects, jack's squad, a scientist... but after all its up to you. If you want you can be a dog but that's your choice ^^.

This is your character 

Name:

Age: (pretty much human years like today, people on this planet tend to live a bit longer)

Appearance: physical features, cloths etc...

Stuff: (this is your stuff it can range widely because each character have different things, it can be a drill and it can be a bazooka if needed ).

Personality:

History: don't stress yourself to much, but if you want feel free to write a long one ill read it. if you need guide lines write about your life, where you came from(feel free to create its an imaginary world), family?,friends?, how did you end up working in this project...

Special: that is for some of the possible choices ill PM you about it if I need to. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Game:

This game is mainly a survival game I guess so good luck. It has no main direction and wont necserly have an obvious end. ofcourse if you strive enough you can end it I guess.

Another thing, what you are and what youll become wont defind you because you are still human after all.(*hint hint)

Personally I have a lot of free time except when my internet gets screwed up and when I'm feeding cthulhu.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Rules:

If your joining please commit.
Give me a chance 
kill each other if you want.
send the story into random directions because it doesn't have one.
don't write as stupid as me, no grammerz miztakesz plez (its easier to read and understand this way).
I wont say that you must write at least 4 sentences but it is preferable.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Feel free to post or pm me with any questions suggests and various spam mails.
Yes I know I'm not confident.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Players (if any at all):
unlimited for now
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This does not seem very 40k. It seems more like modern life then the war-zones of the 41st millennium that we all know and wish to be a part of. I'd recommend participating in a few more RPs and getting more of a feel for them, and make sure its more 40k then this.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

an Rp doesnt necessarily HAVE to be 40k, it isnt a requirement as for one as far as i know. although this is a 40k sight so most of us would expect and look for 40k Rps


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, no offense dude, this is horror right out the #$$. I know your not american, but you should learn good english if your gonna run an RPG. Also 40k is not horror man, its sci-fi warfare. I realise your new, but play a bit before you actually run an RPG. Thats what i did, and trust me, it helps.

No offense man, but I cannot give you a chance here


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

There are a few things that you might want to re-consider before jumping feet-first into the fire, Komanko.

First off, it is rather insulting to anyone looking to join a roleplay to have the gm state that they want their players to be committed yet also note that there is a high chance they themselves might just randomly lose interest.

The RP forums have a minimum sentence requirement that has been set by the forum mod (Darkreever). This isn't a hard thing to maintain in a solid rp and it is wise to encourage your players to actually write more in-depth.

The choices players make should serve to add to the storyline of a rp within reason, however to give a blanket statement that the players can at a whim drive the plot into a totally different direction is just asking for trouble.

From your recruitment post I get the feeling that this rp isn't set in the realm of 40k. Seeing as it is on a forum dedicated to that dark and vicious future of mankind, most players are looking for at least a tie-in to that world.

If you haven't already, I would highly suggest reading some of the longer running threads in this forum (Hammer of Olympia, AB:TN Part II - SotE, The Claw, etc) and even contacting the gm's of those threads (as well as Darkreever) for pointers in the massive undertaking that is gm'ing a well rounded roleplay. They don't bite ( hard  ) and most are more than willing to give a brief once over of a plotline.

It is great that you are interested in gm'ing your own roleplay, however I would highly suggest running your thoughts by at least Darkreever before he starts showing his teeth on your thread.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> This does not seem very 40k. It seems more like modern life then the war-zones of the 41st millennium that we all know and wish to be a part of. I'd recommend participating in a few more RPs and getting more of a feel for them, and make sure its more 40k then this.


I didn't see anywhre on the forum that it must be a 40k roleplay, this one will have some of the 40k elements in it.



emporershand89 said:


> Yeah, no offense dude, this is horror right out the #$$. I know your not american, but you should learn good english if your gonna run an RPG. Also 40k is not horror man, its sci-fi warfare. I realise your new, but play a bit before you actually run an RPG. Thats what i did, and trust me, it helps.
> 
> No offense man, but I cannot give you a chance here


ok, first of all I know how to write in english, this was a joke 
this *is* horror right of the ass, I agree.
This is not the first time I play a RPG, I played lots of them just didn't run any.



Euphrati said:


> There are a few things that you might want to re-consider before jumping feet-first into the fire, Komanko.
> 
> First off, it is rather insulting to anyone looking to join a roleplay to have the gm state that they want their players to be committed yet also note that there is a high chance they themselves might just randomly lose interest.
> 
> ...


The first think is that you just didn't understand me correctly, I didnt mean Ill lost interest, I meant that it can come crushing down like now .

About the minimum sentence amount, I know that there is a minimum. I do post the minimum amount or more, but for does who its harder to them I don't want to press them so by me if they can sum all their post in 2 sentence its good for me.

This RP doesn't have an obvious storyline because they are are all stuck inside the factory\facility but if its so important I can always build one ^^.

To All: I think you for the advice ^^


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

well, dude, no offense, you just attacked all of us who were trying to give you a helping hand and point out key things not to do. Instead you attack us, thats not gonna help you man

Also, you said the following"ok, first of all I know how to write in english." Then you said, "this was a joke(that was a joke), this is horror right of the ass(this is horror "right out the ass"). Dude, give up, you hurt the hand that feeds you and you lie about writing good Englsih. Man you should've been honest, I might have taken it better.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This may be a long one, but there is something to be said to just about everyone in this thread.



Lord of the Night said:


> This does not seem very 40k. It seems more like modern life then the war-zones of the 41st millennium that we all know and wish to be a part of. I'd recommend participating in a few more RPs and getting more of a feel for them, and make sure its more 40k then this.


And if this RP is not supposed to be of the 40k setting? Find me a rule, here in roleplay or anywhere else on Heresy, stating that the RP's within absolutely must relate to warhammer or 40k.

Because this forum is primarily a 40k one, you will always get more responses when the subject and/or material are based around 40k. It is advised for people to keep that in mind, but is in no way an outright requirement.




emporershand89 said:


> Yeah, no offense dude, this is horror right out the #$$. I know your not american, but you should learn good english if your gonna run an RPG. Also 40k is not horror man, its sci-fi warfare. I realise your new, but play a bit before you actually run an RPG. Thats what i did, and trust me, it helps.
> 
> No offense man, but I cannot give you a chance here





emporershand89 said:


> well, dude, no offense, you just attacked all of us who were trying to give you a helping hand and point out key things not to do. Instead you attack us, thats not gonna help you man
> 
> Also, you said the following"ok, first of all I know how to write in english." Then you said, "this was a joke(that was a joke), this is horror right of the ass(this is horror "right out the ass"). Dude, give up, you hurt the hand that feeds you and you lie about writing good Englsih. Man you should've been honest, I might have taken it better.


You know what, find for me in your posts where you were trying to be helpful in this thread. Was it in your first post where you pointed out that this RP is horror based, or maybe when you told the OP to get better with English because he is not American? Perhaps it was when you mentioned that 40k is not horror, which is far from entirely correct, or was it possibly when you told a member you would not give him a chance for some reason?

How about in your second post? How is claiming that the OP attacked every poster, which he did not, he didn't even attack any of you he just responded to the posts, very helpful? If anything, the bulk of your second post is deserving of more trouble than what was posted by komanko. Yeah, you might be from America like some other members of Heresy, and komanko might be from Isreal, but like you he is able to spell and write in English and do it so that you get the idea of what he is writing.

The very rules of Heresy state that we do not require perfect English, because we would have to be fools to expect that when most countries the world over do not speak, read, or write English as a primary language or even a secondary one. You quite clearly are able to figure out and understand what was posted, so you need to, as our English counterparts in England or other European countries might say, sod off and lay off this superior or more experienced attitude you have going. 


Oh yeah and you yourself might want to work on your own grammar before daring to tell someone else that they need to improve their English. What komanko has posted thus far in this thread is more than legible, it might not be the easiest to read but you can damn well understand his posts.



And of course now we go to komanko, yes you don't escape without a word from me.



komanko said:


> About the minimum sentence amount, I know that there is a minimum. I do post the minimum amount or more, but for does who its harder to them I don't want to press them so by me if they can sum all their post in 2 sentence its good for me.
> 
> This RP doesn't have an obvious storyline because they are are all stuck inside the factoryfacility but if its so important I can always build one ^^.


Simply put, no; there is a four sentence minimum here in roleplay threads. This applies to all action threads without exception, GM's are more than welcome to require more than four sentences but by default the lowest acceptable amount is four. So doesn't matter if you find it acceptable if a post can be done in two sentences or whatnot, its not to happen.

As for the storyline, Its in your best interest to have some sort of plot or story idea, even if its just a basic outline and nothing more. Without that you run the risk of always having to come up with something on the spot, and then run the risk of losing interest because of it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

alright, I admit my grammers not that great but its good english darkreever ad not half basic sentences, it reminds me of french class. but fine, you have a point


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Emperor, I never attacked and if it looked offensive I'm sorry I didn't mean to, secondly I checked my own post and saw that there are plenty of mistypes that is probably because I was doing it in 4 in the morning.
about my English, when I wrote "this was a joke" in the first place I was referring to first post where I wrote the Rules section. In that section I said "don't write as stupid as me", this was the joke not the "I know how to write in English". I was indeed wrong when I wrote horror right of the ass. After this little speech I really want to know how did you get the filling I was attacking you.

Darkreever - thanks for the "clarification" about the minimum sentence amount it was my bad and I noticed this in the rules only after posting this thread but since no one will be joining ^^ then no harm was done and I wont be making this mistake again .

P.S Feel free to close the thread I will rework it if ill have time and maybe one day this will be complete


----------

